# Lexington Fall 2013



## BlueDevil (Sep 8, 2013)

CubingUSA WCA

Events:
2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - 1 round (1:30 soft cutoff)
6x6 - 1 round (5:00 soft cutoff)
3x3 OH - 2 rounds (1:00 soft cutoff)
Pyraminx - 1 round (30 second soft cutoff)
Megaminx - 1 round (2:30 soft cutoff)
Clock - 1 round (30 second soft cutoff)

There's no MIT competition this fall, so consider this its replacement.

*To clarify, this is Lexington, MA


----------



## cityzach (Sep 8, 2013)

6x6! 0_o

It's a maybe for me, but I'll try to be there


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait there's no MIT comp?

Shoot

Megaminx looks promising though.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 8, 2013)

darn, i thought this was lexington, KY....whatever, it's still worth a talk with the parents.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Sep 8, 2013)

of course ill be there


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 8, 2013)

unless someone is willing to drive for 5 hours, I will probably not be there.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Wait a second, this is the same day as MIT Splash 2013. Can't go anyway, but I'll be near the comp!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> darn, i thought this was lexington, KY...



I was thinking this too, and wondering why I didn't know about it.


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey guys, just a reminder that registration closes at midnight this saturday! (11/16). Don't forget to register and pre-pay by then!

Get pumped.


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Nov 18, 2013)

This will be my first competition ever! I'm pretty excited, will be competing in 3x3 and 2x2 even though my 2x2 is garbage.


----------

